# Black spots?



## Slee (Sep 7, 2008)

I noticed my new albino hedghog has developed two black spots- one on both side. What could this be?


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you post a picture maybe?


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

yes a pic would be very helpful


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Black spots on the skin, could mean that hedgie is not albino. Also albinos seem to be the dirtiest hedgehogs around. They will annoint with anything.


----------

